# Honkas Circus



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok i have decided to write a log of the creation of my circus orks. I have already kinda started by painting up a few (4) normal orks to look like clowns here are 2 that I’m quite proud of. The other 2 are at my bros house so they will have to wait for another time.











Sorry about the poor quality i just couldn’t get the light right


Ive also started work on ring master “Honka” himself however i hit a couple of snags with him which leads me to a couple of top tips.


1. Cheap glue is not your friend. For the sake of a couple of quid by the better ones or you could end up sitting for half an hour waiting to dry. And it will most likely not end up where you want it.



2.If you buy a new modelling knife remember to buy plasters as well as you will most likely need them.

3. DONT RUB YOUR EYES WHEN GLUING. This applies also when painting.


But anyway here is how “Honka” looks at the moment he is missing a power claw and his ring master cane is crooked. Also i need to buy some green stuff to finish key parts of him like his hat and fill the gaps on his arm.













I was also planning on giving him a big fake moustache like the ring masters usually have


so theres a start hopefully i will be updating soon if you have any suggestions or questions i would love to hear them.


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

This is great. I didnt think you were being for real lolol


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Now when I said "disturbed and humourous", I wasn't expecting this!

Nice clown hat mate. And I agree - Honka needs a moustache. Or at the very least, a grot disguised as a moustache.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Good progress on ringmaster Honka. Are those Troll arms?

Do you want me to upload shots of your other 2 boys or would you rather wait for them to all be together and take a group shot?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

i will get them off you at a later date grim and i can upload them with a further completed Honka

and yes they are troll armsbut i might change the left arm im not so keen on it

and decrepit i was thinking of having a grot following him carrying honka's shoota. so the grot could have a moustache as well or a mini top hat ....OR BOTH ooooohhh


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Comedy armies are great - as long as they are well done. Your concept and execution of the models is great - truely evil clowns.

Of course, you need a battlewagon that looks like the classic clown car - complete with doors falling off. Maybe even a squiggoth cleverly disguised as an elephant............. :grin:


----------



## Kane Errient (Nov 4, 2011)

This may seem Old School to some but would it better to think of the moustache as a couple or hair squigs on his upper lip.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lestat said:


> Comedy armies are great - as long as they are well done. Your concept and execution of the models is great - truely evil clowns.
> 
> Of course, you need a battlewagon that looks like the classic clown car - complete with doors falling off. Maybe even a squiggoth cleverly disguised as an elephant............. :grin:


You could also create rules for the battlewagon that means it spawns a seemingly unending supply of Circus Orks.

Looking forward to seeing the moustacheod Honka, keep up the good work


----------



## Kane Errient (Nov 4, 2011)

Lestat said:


> Comedy armies are great - as long as they are well done. Your concept and execution of the models is great - truely evil clowns.
> 
> Of course, you need a battlewagon that looks like the classic clown car - complete with doors falling off. Maybe even a squiggoth cleverly disguised as an elephant............. :grin:


Maybe for that elephant the trunk could be made from the Shok attack gun snotling hose.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice man, looking forward to seeing more of these hit the board!


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks great amazing idea


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These guys will fit right in with the off beat ork armies. Along with Humakt's mexicans, we've a wealth of them at the moment. Well done.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

heya honka update i finally got some green stuff so i have made honka a hat and tash. again sorry about the rubbish quality pictures








im waiting on his power claw so i can replace his left arm.

also as he isnt carrying his gun here is his assistant bladkric








he carrys honka's gun into battle and extra ammo 

and here is honkas gun









once all the green stuff has dried i will need to tidy up and put more detail into the green stuff


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very very cool. Your first clown certainly looks the part and honka and is sidekick look excellent. I am particularly taken with the bowler hat. My only suggestion is that you need to either armor up or gs the join between honka's upper arms and the mega nob body. At the moment it is easy to see that the arms are from a much larger model than the body. 
Most impressive


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not sure how i missed this update, looking good. Can't wait to see what they look like finished. If you need any spare armour sheets or anything give me a shout, you know i've got enough bits in the old boxes.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Lovin the top-hat and stash


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the top hat, can not wait to see it all painted up!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ok people sorry for the long delay there has been a problem has occured.
turns out i have an allergy to super glue, so till my special mask turns up i cant glue stuff together. so i have painted bits and stripped new bought models.

so here are the updates 



> My only suggestion is that you need to either armor up or gs the join between honka's upper arms and the mega nob body. At the moment it is easy to see that the arms are from a much larger model than the body.
> Most impressive











as you can see i took this advice and made honka some shoulder pads... well he does have 2 but the other one fell off as i was taking the picture

next up is a grot with a wig i plan to paint it multicoloured hes the only grot i got so um he might be a bit lonely.










next up is the ork boys line up i got the original 2 next to the new 2. there also looking a bit lonely.


























here is bladkrick all painted up ready to follow honka into battle. but he needs some flocking for his base before he is done









here we have a couple of ork bodys and a selection of heads that have been painted waiting to be glued.









and here is a tank i got recently its an old one but it will make a very pretty looted wagon.

















thats all for now but dont worry there is a jar full or orks and dettol down stairs waiting to join the cause hopefully will have an new update soon


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving these guys. Honka is turning into a beast.

I will say though that the barrels could do with being drilled out.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Honka is such an original idea. I love it. Nice job on the sculpting, I can't wait to see how he looks when he's finished.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

quick update got excited so had to tell some people just won a stompa on ebay so that will be added to the .. really small group i have. so i was really excited had to tell people. yay STOMPA



> I will say though that the barrels could do with being drilled out.


hmm i may have to sneak over to grimzags while he is sleeping and steal... i mean borrow his one


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> quick update got excited so had to tell some people just won a stompa on ebay so that will be added to the .. really small group i have. so i was really excited had to tell people. yay STOMPA


Congratulations k:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

here comes the new editions to the circus.
















the stompa needs a dettol bath and has polystyrene balls stuck in various parts of it.










and thanks to xmas i now have 2 new trucks a war buggy and a war track. and somthing else thats a surprise.
and thanks to this new item i have done some more modeling









i also have a really cool model thanks to brother grimzag that will be painted in the next couple of days.

now nobz and orks. grots and snots welcome to the ring th one. the only RING MASTER HONKA.


































so sit back and waaaagh as he makes you laff, cry and wet your pants.

all i need now is to come up with somthing for the base and he will be ready for battle.


----------



## ThumperHS (Sep 24, 2011)

Great theme ...

... you need to have a shoota/big shoota with a flag sticking out that says "Bang!"


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ThumperHS said:


> Great theme ...
> 
> ... you need to have a shoota/big shoota with a flag sticking out that says "Bang!"


i was going to do that with the shoota boys :biggrin:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow those RT boys cleaned up really nicely. 

I think you're going to have to put something on Honka's base so that he leans back a little when you've attatched him. In the third pic down he looks like he's playing up to the crowd. 2 and 4 make him look like he's dropped somethign and is checking the floor for it. 
i'd also maybe do another coat of red on the shoulder pads as they're looking a little washed out, could just be the pics though. 

I'm looking forwards to seeing the circus bringing their show to a town near me


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ok still painting i decided to paint the model my good brother gave me and here it is. bob the angry clown.


----------



## Kane Errient (Nov 4, 2011)

Here are the tips I suggested on Steam as you requested:

Try using a few layers of watered down thraka green wash to add gradual depth to the skinand focus the wash where light wouldn't naturally reach. You can also use some of the other washes to create different shading effects.


You could also try mixing a little yellow into you base colour for the skin and use it as a highlight as it should add warmth to the skin tone but I advise doing a test model to make sure that you like the effect.

Here is the link I promised:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=3700001a


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

i will try it outill test it on a grot i have started if it works i will continue. 
thanks for the tips


----------



## Kane Errient (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.irondogstudios.com/tutor_skin.html I recently found this 
tutorial from Irondog, I think the effect looks good.


----------



## Smartah (Jan 23, 2012)

This is my kind of army. I love your ring master his bowtie and top hat are pretty killer.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

This is amazing! These conversions are very enjoyable to look at, as are the bright colours (it's fitting, lol). Excellent work on the warboss too, he's quite well done.

Can't wait to see what you do with that tank!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Docs log speakted but not scribbled by doc dribble brain.

Boss Hurta came in took a humie round to da chest caught his arm dey could only find his pinky from his body. i glued his pinky back in hiz chest just in case he wants it. stopped da bleading need to puts him back together.

hurta came ta during da surgery flaied about killled a grot, had ta knock him out. now has a crushed skull need ta have a look at dat.

hurtas fixed had some squishy bits dat dont know where dey go so fed dem to da squigs. da brain injury has caused hurta to ack wierd dont know hiz name anymore says ta call him Honka apart from dat the sergary was success.



yes honka is finally finished here he stood next to his aid bladkrick
















and here is the ork that made it honka the ork he is today Doctor Dribble Brain










Complete with his hurty syringe. loves his chemicals and experiments and has no problems practicing on humies and orks alike.

used a ork nob body and added the apron out of green stuff. the syringe is a shooter wit an extended barrel and the added a drawing pin as the needle(so its pretty sharp). then the saecondary dank is made from greenstuff as well and his head mirror is from the beetle a have butchered below (one of its headlights.

Now i havent done much on my orks in a while ive done a few bits so i will show you what i have done. first up is the looted wagon still not finished but its getting there. wont be long before the first death defying tricks of the AMAZING FLYING GROTZINI BRUDDAS. going to be adding grots stood on top of the tank (grotzini bros) and in the opening in the front planning on adding an ork with a heavy shooter.









Next up is the truck for im working on for my first squad of clorks can you tell whai it is?
















So thats what ive been working on.
Im moving into a new flat so i will be able to set up a more perminent work area so i can do more modeling in the future.

last thing i posted i have a stompa however i have no idea what to do with it, the only thought i have had is of a big top tent but i dont really have much more then that if anyone else has any thoughts i would like to hear them.









I got the modeling bug so hopefully i will be updating again soon.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

You have some crazy and cool looking conversions going on here Honka, only Orks can pull it off.

Unfortunately I have never worked with 40k Orks, only Fantasy, so I can't make any suggestions on the Stompa.

Good luck and keep up the crazy conversion!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see that VW beetle fully orked up. Great work as usual.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fantastic work honka. Very characterful. As for the big top, just put some tents over the upper fighting platforms on the stompa. And of course you can name the stoma 'Da Big Top'. Love the clown car, doktor Dribble Brain and Bob the angry clown. Rep


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I was thiking a paint job like this for the boomgun:










For the Bruddas:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> You have some crazy and cool looking conversions going on here Honka, only Orks can pull it off.
> 
> Unfortunately I have never worked with 40k Orks, only Fantasy, so I can't make any suggestions on the Stompa.
> 
> ...


thanks i will keep my wierd brain ticking over




Khorne's Fist said:


> Can't wait to see that VW beetle fully orked up. Great work as usual.


once the grotzini bruddas are done i think i will be finishing the beetle. need to find a boy brave enough to stand on the gunning platform on the top.




shaantitus said:


> Fantastic work honka. Very characterful. As for the big top, just put some tents over the upper fighting platforms on the stompa. And of course you can name the stoma 'Da Big Top'. Love the clown car, doktor Dribble Brain and Bob the angry clown. Rep


yeah that might be the best bet. i think ill have to do some doodles see what i can come up with




Iron Angel said:


> I was thiking a paint job like this for the boomgun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the cannon idea i will probley re paint that. however im not sure on the american flag suit for the bruddas. mebbe more like this but with your cannon


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

sorry for the double post but i have been looking at the pictures of the looted wagon. 








and if you cant tell those are suppost to be clouds on the side but looking at it now it just looks like an attempt at a blue cow or somthing. anyone got a suggestion on how i can make them not look so pants. also before anyone says i am planning on going back over and sorting out the blue as it looks a bit odd.
final thought realised this is the first time i have painted a tank before. closest thing to a tank i have painted (very poorly) is a viper jet bike.


----------



## PedroChidders (Mar 1, 2012)

These are so awesome, can't wait to see the Beetle all finished


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Orks get all the crazy. You have a great theme going here, keep it up.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Finaly after much time i have managed to complete a squad of boys ten in all still waiting on the body of the nob and waiting on the truck. 
here are the new guys.









and here is da possy together Waaaggggghh








only need to drill out the guns and there battle ready.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

That is too cool. Clown Orks... That's just so wrong it's right.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

For some reason your Clorks remind me of the cover art to Stephen Kings "IT". Nice group of boyz nontheless. Keep up the great work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

They are great! Have you thought about putting make up on any of them, like white face paint with red lips etc... Would be nice to see on a character. Great work thoughk:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Garion said:


> They are great! Have you thought about putting make up on any of them, like white face paint with red lips etc... Would be nice to see on a character. Great work thoughk:


yeah some of the more important characters will be done up in full makeup. just to give it a bit of variaty


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ok got the painting bug the other day so rather then doing the sencible thing and finishing the grotzini bros tank i painted the ork clown car.
















The gunner is from an ork war buggy and the driver is made from multiple bits that i found in my box
















as you car see one of the doors still opens and its a pull back car. so i lef the pull back mechanisum in there so it still works you pull it back and it drives across the floor.
ive also started work on my shoota boys i will hopefully have couple of them done by tomorrow.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> ok got the painting bug the other day so rather then doing the sencible thing and finishing the grotzini bros tank i painted the ork clown car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks absolutely astounding Honka. they're going to look amazing on the battlefield.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

That is absolutely brilliant. I love it.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have to admit that I also thought about King's IT as well when I saw your Clown Orks, but I cannot deny the sheer awesomeness of it all, especially your Beetle.

You should do even smaller cars for your trukks. And if your opponent complains, you can claim that they're Clown Orks, of course they can cram that many into a small car like that. :laugh:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

**archived Data**
 **Ref:89089779**
 **distress call**
 **class 2 medical Ship**
 **designation [Freebird]**

 (whispering) “mayday mayday we are under attack we have been boarded my name is doctor Stevens. They have boarded the ship i am sending my co- “ (loud explosion)  AHHH *THUD*

“ders one doc da one in da white coat”


“ah hello pinky how is you” (large crack then scuffled noises)  ”ok lads loot da place anyfing pointy is mine”

(crashing banging)

“oi Pinky wot dis? Wot you been making in ere?”
(small thump)“I will not speak to you ork scum”

“heh heh heh u is squirmy for a umie, ok I will help ya tell me. Put im on the table take is trousers off. pass me dat fing”


(whirring noise)


“now boys if ya want a pinky to say sumfin you go for dis wormy fing down ere “
“no no no ill tell you. we were transporting combat stimulants and medical supplies to the 456th”
“strimlants? What to make dem more killy?”
“ yes but its no good to you as it doesn’t work with your physiology”
“fank you humie …(whirring noise) now where wos I “
“what??(squelching cutting noise) AAAAGGGHHHHHH”

(segment cut little information contained)


“ok lads clear da ship we is keepin it, oy you grot get over ere I got somfin for you”

(message ends) 




Docs logs: 
Using da umie stuff and squig blood. I has created somfin great, of the 50 orks I have given da new stuff too 3 have survived and are growin bigga. Der brains seem ta be shrinking makin them as smart as a weedy grot. Now dey is super killy dis is a great day fro orks 












next i will work on making dem bigger.ok so here is a circus strong man in clown shoes (due to size count as killa kans) doc dribble brain has been working on using stims to boost the orks preformance however has some quite severe side effects. made using minotaur bodys 



and ive painted a couple of shoota boys for next squad of boys. using the rogue trader orks and new ork bits i got little while ago.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, just wow.

Since the experimented orks are going to be count-as killa kans, I'm assuming bionik arms and attachments? I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Good looking orks. You need to watch mold lines though, the one on the shoota is pretty prominent.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Since the experimented orks are going to be count-as killa kans, I'm assuming bionik arms and attachments? I can't wait to see what you come up with.


mwa ha ha thats for da boys ta know and you to find out



KjellThorngaard said:


> Good looking orks. You need to watch mold lines though, the one on the shoota is pretty prominent.


oh yeah i see what you mean ill have to go back tonight and fix that. and some of the slugga boys as well. cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ok went to my bros the other days for painting so got a few updates








ok here are the first 2 i need to add a backpack to the big shoota guy and also witht the super close up pictures noticed the lil glitches in the painting .









right before somone says i need to drill the barrels on the guns i did start but the batteries ran out in the drill.

finally heres what i was working on most of yesterday.


Iron Angel said:


> I was thiking a paint job like this for the boomgun:


this was a good idea so i scraped the paint off the barrel and cut it up a bit and re painted it i think its a lot better now.








well i took this suggestion here:


Iron Angel said:


> For the Bruddas:


i wasnt sure on the idea so i painted a union jack on the grots ass.










if you are wondering why there is a hole in the front it did have a gunner and gun in it but he fell out while i was taking photos.










once i have found a suitable grot to be the second grotzini brudda the tank will be complete.
so thats what ive been doing.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ok small update today. bet you guys are getting bit sick to death of me posting boys.

well you are in luck ... cos i posted a grot....and a boy

eventually i will post more interesting items but atm im trying to get my army to be usable.









sorry bout the picture quality my camera is being crappy.
also i have learned that im not very keen on the old rogue trader orks as they dont seem to be amaisingly detailed the lines between say the belt and the chest is really difficult to see.
and here is a grot with a nice colourful wig








ok thats my post for today.
and tomorrow ..... probly more ork boys yay


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ok last update for a while as i think people are getting irritated by me posting most days. so last night made the shoota boys a legal mob and finished the heavy shoota.









eventually once i get a drill i will give a few of the shoota boys bang flags for there guns but at the moment its just the big shoota that has it. (no i didnt paint the flag i printed it cos i was lazy) some day i dream of having a shoota boys mob 30 man strong with 3 big shootas and a nob. 

so here is the final possy









im going to be adding to these over time but i wont be updating on here till there is 30 of them. i might work on my stompa next got an apocolypse battle im joining and the fire power would be nice.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

hey guys small update first up is Mr buster with his extendomatic shock glove.








he needs somthing in his right hand to make him complete but im not sure what.
sorry aboput the poor picture quality it was late and i was too drunk to find my camera so i used my phone.

and here is the strong man update








ive just noticed from the last picture of the strong man about 50 painting mistakes so gonna go back and do that. also his right arm will be robotic which i have started building but havent finished yet.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I like the boxing glove. Do you plan on putting a suitably orkish label on it?

A hairy ork is a frightening thing to behold. Your strongman (strong-ork?) is looking good though. Can't wait to see what his arm is going to look like.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the extendomatic shock glove, and the strong man isn't too shabby either.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

mr buster has now joined with his crew using his extendomatic shock glove. to beat the enemy into submission.









also i added a few orks to the growing shoota boys mob. starting with 2 new big shoota boys.








also i have 3 normal shoota boyz as well to add to the possy.








and thats what ive been up 2 yes i now ive said it for a while i will drill out the gun barrels but i still havent bought a drill.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Love it. You do so much converting. A whole army of converted models, in fact. Insane.


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

"...it was late and i was too drunk..."

Suddenly, this army made sense.

This is so funny. I love the multicolored fro's and hawks, the bowlers and tophats. The VW Bug is genius. I actually Laughed Out Loud at the Big Shoota with the "bang" flag. Kudos to you, my friend. This is an awesome concept, carried out very well.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

thank you very much for the kind words guys i am working on the other 2 strong men to go with the first one. so hopefully by tomorrow i will have some updates to show you.

i appear to have lost my camera at the moment last time i saw it i took it to a party so hopefully i didnt leave it there or broke it.

i aim to also next step is some death koptas which ive got a few ideas for.:biggrin:

and the never ending group of shoota boys ive only painted half of them.:shok:

and finally i have challenged my brother to some games so i can get i a bit of practice before the apoc battle so i might be able to get some shots of them in action. SEND IN DA CLORKS


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

aweshumness  +rep


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

hey guys small update ive got two more strong on the build but they might have to wait a while for there gun arms as i dont have any spare big guns.

first up is the new guys sporting the very fashionable clown shoes.








as you can see the acctual shoes arnt made from green stuff anymore i used milliput to create them. not as good as green stuff but its a lot cheaper. then used green stuff for the laces and fill gaps. makes them SUPER STOMPY

ok up next is the my first one i created complete with weights









here you can see him lifting some epic weights (milliput again) and his gun arm next to him not a great view of the gun arm. its pretty much a minotour arm with an old gun strapped to it. 
now to get the jist ive stood him up mext to some other models so you can see how tall they are.(ignore the little blue tack ball it just to prop the model up)








now lets go left to right you have bladkrick who is normal ork size, mr buster nob size, honka who sports a ghazghkull thraka body and lord of the ring troll arms so is bigger then most. and even then the strong men towers over them the weights alone are as big as a normal ork.

so thats the progress hopefully tonight im going to get the shoes done for the third strong man and give the original strong man his gun arm all painted up.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

All of this is great. The modeling, the concept, everything. You will have an epically cool army when this is all done. I can't wait for the orks in tights- you know, the Tight Rope Boyz.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

why dont the strongboys have clown noses?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

KjellThorngaard said:


> All of this is great. The modeling, the concept, everything. You will have an epically cool army when this is all done. I can't wait for the orks in tights- you know, the Tight Rope Boyz.


should put one in a mankini :shok:



OMNOMNOMIVORE said:


> why dont the strongboys have clown noses?


they thought they were candy and kept eating them. and really they should have big handle bar mustache like this


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

despite how traumatic it maybe, one in a mankini is a cool idea!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I have to agraee Honka and Hellados, the manikini would be so nasty as to be rockin' it.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

i has done it. 








i av created th greatest greenies evva known. stronga, tuffa and angryer

and wiv whirly gits elp his hand woz replaced after dat lil slip wid the kutta
now he is even more killy









i shaal continue work on his brudda now soon dey will be ready 

























....da waaaagh is growing soon we will be ready
FEAR DA POWER OF DA WAAAAAGH.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Guys Been away for a while so i thought i would entertain you with a festive song. sung to the tune of Santa Claus is coming to town


You Better not shout you better not cry, He s loading us his truck with a twinkle in his eye, SANTA CLORK IS LOOTING YOUR TOWN.










Hes Making a List, Hes Checking it twice Hes gonna find out whos got something nice, SANTA CLORK IS LOOTING YOUR TOWN.


















He built stuff while your sleeping, He WAAGGHS while your awake, He Dont care if your bad or good, he'll just shoot you in the face, 










So You Better not shout, You Better not cry, You Better Not Move, or you will surely die,

As SANTA CLORK IS LOOTING YOUR TOOOOWN.










Hey Guys getting in in the xmas spirit i would like to introduce my big mec Santa Clork and his 2 grot oiler elves. he travels the universe stealing peoples toys and dispensing lumps of coal from his festive custom mega Blaster. sorry for the poor pictures but i cant find my camera


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Good to see you return to this. I had not thought that you could top the Clorks. I was mistaken. Nice festive touch.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

A most worthy return  Great Santa.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

HAHA i sang out all the lyrics and it. was. awesome.!!!! really cool nice job nasty lookin santa!!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey guys been away for a while but got a couple of updates. 

my bro is setting up an apocalypse battle so needed to paint up some stuff.

start off we have the other 2 strong men still not finished but getting there.


















Hark is that the sound of slay bells and screaming? yes it is that must mean santa clork has been busy building gubbins. hmm he appears to have run out of some of his paints oh well at least hes got the some of it done.









































aiming by the end of the week they will be complete and there will be some scary stuff on the battle field.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Mentalist Ork project log.

Loving the level of detail you are putting in, not often you see an army where every mini is converted.

Excellent to see so many old minis looking so good too.

Looking forward to see more circus oddities.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Is that a stompa snowman? With a carrot colored big shoota for a nose? Very cool.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> Mentalist Ork project log.
> 
> Loving the level of detail you are putting in, not often you see an army where every mini is converted.
> 
> ...


thanks i try to do somthing to each model even if it is just giving them a red nose 



shaantitus said:


> Is that a stompa snowman? With a carrot colored big shoota for a nose? Very cool.


its frosty the snow stompa

i still havent figured out how to make a top hat for it yet though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great to see some new models. Fantastic work as always. Looking forward to seeing the snowman finished.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Frosty da stompa was a shooty, killy soul,
With a buzz saw arm and a dakka nose
he could cut down any foe.
Frosty da stompa is a nightmare tale they say,
he was ard as nailz and da 'umies quailed
as he ran into da fray.

There musta been some nitrous in dat
old fuel tank they found.
Cause when dey, juiced his motor up
he just ripped da base' walls down.
O, Frosty da stompa
Was as bad as he could be,
and da 'umies say he could rend and slay
froo tanks real easily.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice Grimzag. You truly have the heart of an ork.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought his handle gave a bit of a hint.
As for the stompa, a top hat or a bowler? I rekon a bowler would be better.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Frosty da stompa was a shooty, killy soul,
> With a buzz saw arm and a dakka nose
> he could cut down any foe.
> Frosty da stompa is a nightmare tale they say,
> ...


yay i was going to try and come up with a song but that was to awsome to even attempt to make better



shaantitus said:


> I thought his handle gave a bit of a hint.
> As for the stompa, a top hat or a bowler? I rekon a bowler would be better.


im not sure at the moment i havent got the supplies for either. bowler might look better especially if i can get hold of a mr potato head hat.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

my first thought on the hat was a tank, then a killa kan.....

but if you actually want a proper hat youre going to have to get some pots yoghurt pots init


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Frosty is on the rise soon he will be complete.
















once his hat is complete and the exhaust pipes are on he will be ready for battle. even the cow of wisdom on the tray agrees he is powerful.

grimzag was nice enough to point out that the burner that was put on by the previous owner isn't in an ideal place. what the hell is he going to burn from his nipple f***ing pigeons.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

yes stompy is done after much procrastinating he is ready and just in time for an apoc battle.









and look at santa clork so proud of his creation. complete with buttons and hat frosty the stompa towers over all. and brings festive cheer all year round.









and if anyone wants to know the hat is made from a wire spool that i got from my brother. 

so on those quiet nights when its cold outside and the snow is falling if you ever get scared think of frosty ... and hope he isn't visiting your planet.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> yes stompy is done after much procrastinating he is ready and just in time for an apoc battle.


He's looking awesome Honka, i can't wait to see Happy and Frosty terrorize the blood angels of captain Harrison in this battle.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

**archived Data**
 **Ref:89288900**
 **Coms Log**
 Mission Brief:
Ship Discovered in orbit of *data redacted* identified as class 2 medical Ship [Freebird] set for search and recover.

------

Alpha 1: command we have sealed off and vented sections of teh ship that have contained small pockets of green skins. we are approaching the main medical bay.

Alpha 2: main medical bay reached it appears to have been sealed from the outside. they really didn't want anyone to get in here.

Command: pleased be advised there are reports of incoming enemy ships eta 1 Hour 27 minutes. please recover what you can and head back.

Alpha 1: confirmed breaching medical bay will head back shortly.

-----
Alpha 3: bay breached moving to secure.... holy Emperor something went down in here. Downloading files from computer.

Alpha 1: Command we are counting 3....5.....8....12 confirmed 12 dead green skins here all dismembered.

Alpha 2: theres more rooms back here its appears they we holding somth.. *THUNK* CRRRRRIIIISSSSHHHHK....... 

*Alpha 2 life signs non existent reported KIA*

*Sounds of Gun Fire*

Alpha 3: WHAT IS THAT THING.....

Alpha 1:SHUT UP AND FIRE. COMMAND WE ARE BUGGING OUT I REPEAT BUGGING OUT. BRAVO 1 2 AND 3 MEET AT EXTRACTION GET READY FOR LAUNCH.

Bravo 1: ship warmed and ready to go waiting on you alpha.........


*Mission report*

Alpha 1 was the only part of alpha team to make it back. Alpha 3 was discovered on the escape vessel after his top half thrown thrown through the closing airlock. we were able to retrieve the downloaded data files *Find Attached images*










We Believe these to be extremely dangerous. apprehension of there creator here known as DOC Dribble Brain is top priority.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

These models look really cool lots of good conversions and very unique ideas would like to see more actualljust thought you could do some intersting clown cars/rhinos or other things which the the scales are out for


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Battman said:


> These models look really cool lots of good conversions and very unique ideas would like to see more actualljust thought you could do some intersting clown cars/rhinos or other things which the the scales are out for


thanks for the praise and for being so nice i have a flower for you










there is nothing suspicious about this flower








its perfectly safe ignore the burning middle 








also ignore the napalm tank attached to the back.


warning flowers side effects may include:
sneezing
asthma 
watery eyes
loss of eyebrows
3rd degree burns
death

anyway this was my latest creation started making it on Tuesday night and finished it tonight so i didn't get any images of the process of making but the base is an imperial leman russ. turret is extra from the stompa. the side sponsons are drums from mora troll. and the flower is a combination of wood for the petal and a beer can widget makes the middle part.

it is now 1 am and i need to go to bed so speak to you all soon.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok got An update
i did make some improvements on the clown orks a while ago and have only got round to taking the photos.

Here is ork nob "Smiley" 









And Here he is stood with his 29 shoota boyz.... and some keys









armed with 3 big shootas and more red noses then you can shake a stick at smileys mob is one of the shootiest mobs around.


after the apoclypse battle that happened a while ago i have concluded a few things.

1. frosty the stompa is badass
2. boom cannons are brutal in large numbers

And the most important one

3. i need more boys

with number 3 in mind i have plunged into another bunch of boys
the next build up will be another 3 lots of trukk boyz. 

so after rummaging through my bits box i came accross a load of black reach orks partly painted by previous owner.










So i set down some wigs and noses and hats and said "here you go guys share them out".










after much fighting they finally got themselves together for a few photos










i have a problem with black reach orks by the fact that they are all in similar poses. so the what my aim is is to buy some more orks and mix the black reach in with the other orks and hopefully they wont be so noticable.

so next post will hopefully be some of these guys painted up so watch this space.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok ive been painting howeve rafter taking the photos might need to take another crack noticed some errors. 

but none the less i have 2 half squads nearly ready for battle 
first up bruiser purple and blue clowns


















second half squad the red with yellow spots of Ronald


















right got another half squad to work on and a conversion

heres the start of the conversion can you guess what it is yet










the aim is to have 3 full squads by the end of the month complete with trucks. not sure if i will do it but worth a try


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So happy this craziness is still going on! 

They dont look tacky and real effort has been put in to them


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

well i failed to get the 3 squads done by the end of the month. 

however i have got some boys for each of the squads. here are 6 boys from the last of the 3 squads
















the orange with purple spots

but i have the rest of the boys and the nobs to finish off 2 of the squads and they are here for this months painting challenge.

we have Butcher the angry yelling clork









and stumpy the slightly short clork









and the rest of the possy need to green stuff some noses and wigs and hats onto the rest of the boys and then ready to paint


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

good to see this is still going on, your clownorks are realy a cool idea, keep it on!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Just twisted.. Excellent work though!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ok thanks to the painting challenge i have managed to get 2 more groups of boys ready for the fight.

first up stumpy s group stumpy is a nob who to make up for his short stature has very large claws

















up next is butcher the ork he is slightly more unhinged ork then most. his huge chopper designed to cleave through many enemies 


















now the other night i was looking at my boom cannon which was in pieces (again) i wasn't happy with it the cannon and here is why

1. there was only 1 grotzini bro
2. the front big shoota looked (and was) too flinzy and didnt fit with the tank
3.the support for the main cannon was only a little blob of green stuff
4 not enough explosives

so i tweaked and changed it so now it looks a little like this

























from doing these things i have learned a few things

1. if you get hold of black reach orks i suggest mixing the squad with some normal boys it then hide there uniformity 

2. if you are un happy with a model you can always go back to it.

3. giant eyeless ork clown faces are creepy.


once my camera is charged i plan to do a full army pic for you guys so you can see how things are shaping up.

im also this weekend going to skulk round some car boot sales looking for some clown cars

so thats what you got to look forward to


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I love orks and clowns! The combination is amazing! Good work man, keep it up!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

The sheer magnitude of how much conversion work you've done is incredible, very nice! I''d relish the chance to play against such a unique opponent!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> The sheer magnitude of how much conversion work you've done is incredible, very nice! I''d relish the chance to play against such a unique opponent!


Maybe some day we will meet under the big top where Challenges will be made and pies will be thrown. 



Grins1878 said:


> I love orks and clowns! The combination is amazing! Good work man, keep it up!


its nice to see someone enjoys both one of my friends is scared of clowns so i have to keep them covered while hes round.

I've got some images of the full strength to show you.

















Now they are far from being the circus they want to be but they are well on the way to being the greatest show on earth including fire eaters, trapeze artists and lion taimers so watch this space.


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

I love these. Such a great idea. What you need now are Elephants and Squig on a stick venders.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Fiddlestix said:


> I love these. Such a great idea. What you need now are Elephants and Squig on a stick venders.


The Elephants i was thinking giant squiggoths.

i love the idea of squig stick vendor ...oh i think i got a scenery project coming on.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Grubbers is one of da best grot tamers around can wrangle up even the most unruly grot










His little pack at the moment is a little more feral then most


















Hi All been busy getting my grots ready fo the monthly challenge

as you can see i went for lion tamer complete with chair (made from cocktail sticks)










even gone as far as to give some of the grots furry manes 

will be painting them soon so watch this space


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Brilliant! I love the tamer! that chair is priceless!

+rep


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fucking gold mate. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent work as always.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Just pure awesomeness, is this entirely for modelling or do you actually game with it? It's still pure win.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

LOL! The chair is great! Why not make a ring of fire for the grots to jump through? ust for fun :laugh:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Loli said:


> Just pure awesomeness, is this entirely for modelling or do you actually game with it? It's still pure win.


they have seen battle however i cant use them official stores.

however me and grimzag have faced off against many enemy and for some reason the clowns are shot first 



Moriouce said:


> LOL! The chair is great! Why not make a ring of fire for the grots to jump through? ust for fun :laugh:


he is trying to stop them licking their groins first might try the hoop jump later :grin:

thanks for the kind words everyone been working on the painting of them and have most of them done










still have grubbers and one other grot to paint.

but in the mean time i was working on somthing. one day when at my brothers house we had the urge to paint however i had no models so he said here take this model and you can give me one later. 

Honka had a cunning plan ....well i think he did he said honk. if we paint one of our boys to give back but make it so he thinks hes a normal boy. so we have a spy in his ranks.
and here he is I think he will blend right in










it even says not a spy









i think it might work

and before anyone says i have gone back and re done the painting as after looking at the images i could see THOUSANDS of errors


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> they have seen battle however i cant use them official stores.
> 
> Hmm technically only your clowncar might cause you trouble...all the rest are made from GW parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok Finally finished the grots i kept putting off painting the last 2 as it was to hot to sit and paint.









here is the ring master and his only sane grot who helps feed the others










and here is the full possy










well thats it for now will have a new squad for next month so watch this space.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok Havent posted in a while so i thought i would do an update. 

first up got a new squad of trukk boys to paint up for the monthly challenge so here they are.








lead by ork nob fluffy. he was out the day they were given their names.

will have an update a little later as fluffy has been painted since i took the picture.

now i do take peoples suggestions very seriously and i will give credit where credit is due



Fiddlestix said:


> I love these. Such a great idea. What you need now are Elephants and Squig on a stick venders.


now i will one day be making squggoths that will be used as elephants but that was always somthing i was going to do 

however the squig on a stick vender came to mind when i saw this










i was so excited i removed the ice creams already










this will be a small project and possible transport for my burner boys and the leader or the burner boys Gorkdon Ramzee.

im really looking forward to building and painting this. 

anyone hungry?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bahahahahahaha awesome. Please don't write "free candy" on the side though. That would be wrong...


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok small update fluffy and his boys are done yay.


















for yet another truck boyz mob which brings the total up to 4 full squads of truck boys only one of which has a truck . i think i need to go to some toy shops or car boot sales or somthing. need some toy cars

and also stripped down the squig on a stick van. so i can DESTROY IT









time for some good eatins


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes its Another update.

been working on the van got a driver now. stole a front from a buggy









been working on the inards got fire lit for the grill ready for the squigs.










also found this in my bits box think this will make an appearance somewhere








sorry grimzag say bbye to what left of your old chaos tank


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ive got one last update for this item as its finished.









so lets do the run down of the contents of this looted wagon

first up the kitchen








tried to make it as grim as pissible the wierd machine on the right is some gubbins i had left over from my stompa. the grill is combination of greenstuff and a vent off a tank model. the squig i was given by Khorne's Fist (still owe him for the grots he sent me) the rest came witht he icecream truck and has just been repainted.
















and here is the cook. preparing his next meal.

Next up the turret








nick named hot sauce adds a bit of spice to the battle.

nice addition if you press the ork the food sign flashes and plays "its a small world after all" 










and as always ive tried to keep as much functionality as possible. so all the doors open and the canopies go in and out









so thats what ive been up to. as usual i will go back a touch up the bits i see that are wrong. 

not sure if it needs some metal plates or not what do you guys think?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ring Master "Honka";1412132 said:


> the squig i was given by Khorne's Fist (still owe him for the grots he sent me)


Nice to know I had some input in such an awesome model.:grin:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok got a new update now that Christmas is over we are back to clowns. started with a buggy so raided a toy shop









got a new mini pull back toy wasn't big enough to be classed as a trukk so it had to be a buggy so started off fairy power spraying it and stripping the paint off.











next step i went at it with some pliers a file and a hack saw and made it look like it has had a massive accident.











added armor plates for extra orkyness.

then start the paint job










i thought man how can i make my orks more girly

after that my super glue split all over my hand went to go wash my hand got super glued to the door.










next up driver is painted and placed in his seat.









And Then Finally painted and attached the gunner










as usual still has the pull back mechanism in it so you can send it across the board and break there models.


ok next month still got the painting challenge and will possibly be adding some ork nobz to the group which should be fun.

also need to build and paint at least 3 more trukks i think for my boys mobs ive done so that will probly be after the challenges are over.

ok stay beautiful guys


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

quick update.

was pointed out that the wheels looked too clean so i attacked them with a knife










and gave the back wheels some pimping rims


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving the rims mate! Such a genius idea.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Quick update to the clowns.

was bored one evening so i started work on a truck for one one my boyz mobz and ended up finishing it. 

used the back half of a toy camper van and the front half of a standard ork trukk.


















came out a bit odd. added wheels from a warbuggy onto the toy caravans axle so the back wheels turn. however the front ones don't.










Painted it up for stumpy so thats why it looks like the love child of a umpa lumpa and a transformer.










Not Sure if i'm finished with it yet i think it may still need some work on it


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Been up to a bit lately made a few additions to my army

First up we have Butchers car he has been whining like mad for me to make him a truck.

so i started with a London taxi toy took it apart and cut part of the roof off









Then Rebuilt that section of roof out of plasticard and put a ork from a sompa on top








And Gave it a sweet grill from an ork trukk model


Then covered the drivers windows with plasitcard as armour pannels. Then of course rivetts .... so many rivetts








Then came the painting red and yellow with spots for butcher just how he likes it and gave the ork on the gun a lovely wig

Then we add finishing touches skull hood orniment, goat skull roof orniment, and an orgyn gun for the ork on top
















Finally re attach the wheels and bumpers and give them the same paint scheme and attach killy hub cap blades. 

And there you have it turning a honest taxi cab into a ork death machine. next time e make a mime a little bit more creepy.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

wow triple post. hitting new realms of boring it seems.

maybe the third post will be better .. meh maybe


so Ring Master Honka is a tooled up badass now this causes a problem in games terms he is kinda expensive. but i don't want to have skimmed down version of him so another warboss is needed and a back story.

















(started off with a "assault on black reach" warboss body and replaced both his arms with original rogue trader power fists aiming for a dramatic pose)

here in lies the problem the warboss doesn't talk doesn't waagh doesn't make a sound unsure if he is unable to talk or chooses not to.

















(painted the head first its an ork nob head from the sprew allowed me to test out some suggestions that Grimzag had suggested)

Due To his way of talking by gesturing and waving his arms He was dubbed The Mime Master.
















(after painting the model with the main colours chaos black and ushabti bone [possibly named something else now but my paints are old and that's what they are called] then did a brown wash highlighted once thats done went over the white parts again with ushabti bone and high lighted with a lighter white [white scar])

He rose through the ranks by systematicly crushing the wind pipes of any orks that opposed him or any that where just too noisy









(touch ups doing the details any silvers or browns. also a second coat of scar white where it was needed)

after roaming for a long time he teamed up with ring master honka. some say it was because he found a common relationship with honka as neither can communicate properly others say its because they both have a weird thing for seeing orks in makeup. this we will never know.









(found better way to take phots used a couple pieces of paper to make a floor and back drop. then used a s.a.d light (natural light lamp) to illuminate from above)
all we know for now is he may not scream like an ork, but when this white faced daemon walks the battlefield, you should always listen out for his whirring power claws as that's the last thing you will hear before he chokes you to death.


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice work on the warboss, I think the black on the tabard is too dark, maybe water down some white and go over it, and it would be a little smoother of a transition from the bright white, to more of a grey than straight black, but the rest of him looks great. Love the white, black & green color scheme. Really dynamic. 

Oh and if you take your pictures next to a window with natural light, and just set the lamp next to it, that might help get rid of those ''light lines". It worked for me. The white backdrop really helps bring out the detail in your models by reducing some of that noise in the background.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

cole.mvb said:


> Nice work on the warboss, I think the black on the tabard is too dark, maybe water down some white and go over it, and it would be a little smoother of a transition from the bright white, to more of a grey than straight black, but the rest of him looks great. Love the white, black & green color scheme. Really dynamic.
> 
> Oh and if you take your pictures next to a window with natural light, and just set the lamp next to it, that might help get rid of those ''light lines". It worked for me. The white backdrop really helps bring out the detail in your models by reducing some of that noise in the background.


thanks for the tips cole the light was more of a time of day thing would have done it by a window/ outside however it was about 11 oclock before i decided to take photos but now i know to leave photos till day otherwise i get bar code effect .


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> wow triple post. hitting new realms of boring it seems.
> 
> maybe the third post will be better .. meh maybe


Not boring, just running out of ways to say you're an insane genius.

All the vehicles look amazing - the pink car and the ice cream van especially.

The mime warboss looks great, i love the idea behind this. The design for his face is perfect and draws the eye right where it needs to be. I can't help but think he needs something more for his hands, but not sure what as you'd ruin the mime effect if they weren't pure white.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Gotta Echo Varakir here. Youre definetly crazy but it come out and looks sooo good! I really like the Mime master model and he fits into your army perfectly. however this model differs slightly from all other in your army. Where everything else is lighthearted and makes me laugh and giggle at the absurdity (the grot herder for example) this guys terrifies me. He would not be out of place next to freddy kruger or jason in terms of how fucking creepy looking he is. Very nice job. now i wont be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

whats more creepy then a mime how bout a gang of mimes all roaming around together










Giving The mime master several mime cronies to follow him.

all armed with power claws is to make them tank hunters.



















Sorry for the lack of photos and base decoration i an currently between houses and having trouble finding things.

will do an update where everyones together including the mime master.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Uhhh.. Mimes, why mimes? 
But very nice executed!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> whats more creepy then a mime how bout a gang of mimes all roaming around together


thanks for the nightmares :victory:

LOve the concept and glad to see a full squad, these bastards look awesome!


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

I can't believe I missed the creepy Mime warboss, him and his buddies looked great, I hope you post some pictures of them once they are based and together.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow. So creepy... and also, so awesome! Love your Vision Honka, keep it up!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I hate clowns, and dont particularly like orcs, but damn you are doing a good job on this army, and you're VERY consistant in its theme, I like what you have build here and look forward to seeing more


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone for the comments.

sorry for the late update ive been moving flat and travelling back and forth to america for work.

so here is a small update to get back in the swing of things while i find all my stuff










Here is the start of Mr Fluffys Truck.

took the front off a caravan toy and using the back of a truck got me the weird starting shape










still needs a lot of work but its a start


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok small Update im still trying to find some of my modelling stuff i have been working on Mr Flyffys trukk but im missing Plasicard to improve the shape.



















But While Im Stuck on that i decided to build my nob for new Boyz Squad

Meet Bruiser


















His Brain is Mostly Mush he can only eat and fight that is all he can do. blind in his only eye he can only see through his bionic implant pointing out targets.


















now again cant find my basing sand so cant finish him but i will hopefully find it soon


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Bruiser looks great! Don't you label all important stuff when you move?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok So the site is Whining at me that i havent posted in a while.

and as im currently in america for work i cant post any new stuff so im going to give a hint of whats to come now that the lodger we have is leaving and the spare room is becoming free.

so im gonna give a list of stuff to do. possibly in order of Creation

Dr Mime

Bruizer Brigade

Orkazeliis Mazing Machine

Honka's Ultimate Brawlers

Doc Dribble Brains Super Abomination

I now open the floor to peoples ideas as to what they think i should attempt next

ive got ideas for 

jump pack guys on pogo sticks

Random Ork in Dress 

Squiggoth elephant

im open for suggestions feel free for some wierd assed ork shit.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Sqiggoth Elephant! With a colourfull little 'tent' on it's back.


----------



## firstcape (Aug 29, 2014)

I've never seen anything quite like this. It's absolutely brilliant. Just read this entire thread from cover to cover.

I love the mimes, they are insanely creepy. Although this entire army has a creepy moment to it, when you think of Ork's running around with squeeky boots and flame-thrower flowers. Insane and brilliant, well done sir.



Ring Master "Honka";1904625 said:


> jump pack guys on pogo sticks


I also just saw this. This is also insane and genius. Insanius?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Sqiggoth Elephant! With a colourfull little 'tent' on it's back.


yes and a giant ball for it to stand on just because we can 




firstcape said:


> I've never seen anything quite like this. It's absolutely brilliant. Just read this entire thread from cover to cover.
> 
> I love the mimes, they are insanely creepy. Although this entire army has a creepy moment to it, when you think of Ork's running around with squeeky boots and flame-thrower flowers. Insane and brilliant, well done sir.
> 
> ...


Thank you im glad you enjoyed it. hopefully one day we will meet on the field of glorious battle where shots will be fired and squirty flowers will be used


Huh was looking through my computer and found some images i never uploaded oh well better late then never


Here is the finished ork Truck for fluffy






























And one of Bruizers Rocket boys.





























There are more to bruizers unit but apparently i didnt take a picture of the finished unit. just some legs










yeah not really sure what i was doing


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

holy crap there have been reports of attacks on Prospects reach. 
ORKS to Battle stations.

however this news has come at a bad time as i have recently decided to decommission 2 vehichles because.... i didnt like them

we have Stumpys Trukk and the candy buggy. wasnt so keen on the conversions and its bugged me for a while.










so they are going to be broken up and re purposed

but they will need replacing so i im starting by replacing the war buggy with MORE flower power like the super pink buggy.










will be using a standing ork as a gunner



















ive stolen the wheels from the stumpys old trukk so the pieces arnt going in the bin. they are being recycled so we can play spot the scavange.

we must stop da filfy humys. da shiney rocks is OURS


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok Attempting Rust effect.
Need more practice but not bad for a first attempt.










ignore the horribly painted hand.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Rusting looks great, as does the purple of the colour coat. Great work!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ok so its taking me a long time to get this buggy done mostly because im testing with it as i go

here we go got the back but done and added the gunner




























last pieces are driver + seat and rear wheels and a bit of mud

note i have for myself is i didnt rust the wheel arches on the front and they should have rusted first.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

War buggy is done the driver has been recruited from santa Clorks crew, Dont think he will be happy about that. but now we have a driver for teh this purple rust bucket Yay


























i have jumped straight into a new project to replace Stumpy's truck
got a fresh toy clown car to play with just needs an engine.


















There we go nice Revving engine. now all we need is some armour.
driver and gunner TO THE CONVERTING TOOLS


----------



## Stuart (Aug 30, 2016)

I love what you've done with your orks.. 

those rocket boys are awsome! And the buggies are mega too.. 

Good job mate

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm looking f(ork)ward to seeing how this VW of destruction turns out! 

It would be doubly amazing if you managed to get a few more and created a whole VW squadron.

Hmm. VW bus as a battle wagon?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Honka! How is that VW going? I hope Stumpy isn't waiting for it still?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> Hey Honka! How is that VW going? I hope Stumpy isn't waiting for it still?


I was wondering that myself.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

umm .... he might be ..... my bad.

it has some paint on it but it currently is lacking a steering wheel ..... and a gun

i have neglected my orks a little really need to get back to building them up. 

humies aint gonna crush themselves


----------

